# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ~ّ~...مسابقة قوة الملاحظة... ~ّ~

## صفآء الروح

**
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
 
*مرحبــــــــــــــــا ..* 

*جبت الكم مسابقة حلوة ومسلية وتساعد على التركيز وقوة الملاحظة ..* 
 
*وطريقتها راح احط الكم صــوره واطلب منــكم بعض الشياء تدوروها في هذي الصورة ..* 
*وبنشــوف مين عنده قوه ملاحظــه ..* 
*ولما تشوفوا الأشياء .. تأشرو ليي على المطلوب ..وتحطو ليي الصورة هنا...* 
*بسم لله نبــدأ ..*
**
*وهذي هي اول صورة* 
** 
*والطلوب ايجاد :*
*1) حذاء رياضي*
*2) آلة حاسبة*
*3) ساعة منبه*
*4) قفل*
*5) سماعة طبيب*
*6) ساعة يد*
*7) سلحفاة* 
*8) نظارات شمسية*
*9) موز*
*10) تفاحة*
*11) مشط*
*12) نظارات سباحة*
*وبس خلاص* 
*وان شاء الله تلاقونهم في اسرع وقت*
*وأول اجابة صحيحة وكاملة لها 3 تقاييم*
*ثاني إجابة تقييمان*
*بقية الإجابات تقييم واحد*  
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*تقبلو خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلاً بنهوووض ومسابقتها الممتعه
الله يعطيكِ العااافيه ع هيك فكرة
هذه اجابتي وان شاء الله صح يارب :


ملاحظه /نهوض في اشاره على الدرج الاول اللي الغرض الموجود لونه اسود هذا اخطأت فيه ...
وباقي الاجابات ان شاء الله عدل ..
وربي يسلم هيييك نشااط ويسلمكِ يالغاليه..
ماننحرم رواائع المسابقات..
دمتي بـود..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مسابقه حلوه بجد
تسلمييين على هيك مجهود
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

الله نهوض
احب هالمسابقات الي كذا
تجننننننننننن
كثري منهم نهوض لاني مرة احبهم
ذكرتينا بأنين الله يذكرها بالخير
كانت تحط النا مسابقات حلوة هيك ..
الله يوفقها يارب وين ماكانت ..
وهذي اجاباتي وان شاء الله تكون صحيحه ..



بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> *وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> اهلاً بنهوووض ومسابقتها الممتعه
> *ياهلا فيش غناتي نورتي*
> الله يعطيكِ العااافيه ع هيك فكرة
> *ويعافيش يارب* 
> هذه اجابتي وان شاء الله صح يارب :
> *يالله خلنا نشوف حلش*
> 
> ...



* الله يوفقش غناتي شذوي*
*وان شاء الله دوم من السباقات*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسابقه حلوه بجد
> تسلمييين على هيك مجهود
> موفقه لكل خير



 *تسلمي دموع غناتي*
*الأحلى هو تواجدك في المسابقة*
*ما شاء الله عليش ابدعتي و وجدتيهم كلهم*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الله نهوض
> 
> احب هالمسابقات الي كذا
> تجننننننننننن
> كثري منهم نهوض لاني مرة احبهم
> ذكرتينا بأنين الله يذكرها بالخير
> كانت تحط النا مسابقات حلوة هيك ..
> الله يوفقها يارب وين ماكانت ..
> وهذي اجاباتي وان شاء الله تكون صحيحه .. 
> ...



*هلا غناتي هموس*
*تسلمي غناتي الأحلى تواجدك*
*الله يذكرها بالخير انون*
*كانت دائما مسابقاتها متميزة*
*الله يردها بالسلامة يارب*
*ما شاء الله عليش هموس*
*عندش قوة ملاحظة وشفتيهم كلهم*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الصورة الجديدة* 
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) تليسكوب*
*2) هاتف لاسلكي*
*3) مفك نسميه احنا(سكروب)*
*4) ظرف بريدي*
*5) ساعة يد*
*6) طائر البومة*
*7) منشار*
*8) كرة سلة*
*9) بالون*
*10) ذبابة*
*11) دراجة هوائية*
*12) فرشاة دهان*
*13) مقص اعشاب*
*14) كرسي* 
*وان شاء الله تلاقونهم كلهم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمييين نهوض على هيك مسابقه
بجد رووووعه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق الزهراء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباآآ*
*كيفكِ نهوووض ..؟*
*حبيبتي هذا حلي الطفولي خرابيش مخربشه مااعرف متى ارسم عدل ..*
**

*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه غناتي ..*
*وماننحرم من هيييك مجهود..*
*دمتي بحفظ الله ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير نهوض غناتي ..
كيف حالش ..؟؟
تفضلي هذا هو حلي ..



بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> تسلمييين نهوض على هيك مسابقه
> بجد رووووعه
> موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
> حوائج مقضيه بحق الزهراء



* الله يسلمش غناتي*
*تسلمي والله*
*وجدتي جميع الأغراض*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ماا نحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحباآآ*
> *كيفكِ نهوووض ..؟*
> *حبيبتي هذا حلي الطفولي خرابيش مخربشه مااعرف متى ارسم عدل ..*
> **
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه غناتي ..*
> *وماننحرم من هيييك مجهود..*
> *دمتي بحفظ الله ..*



 *ياهلا وغلا شذوي*
*انا بخير الحمدلله*
*وانتي كيفك؟؟*
*وهذا احلى حل واحلى خرابيش هههههه*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير نهوض غناتي ..
> 
> كيف حالش ..؟؟
> تفضلي هذا هو حلي .. 
>  
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ..



 *صباح الورد*
*ياهلا هموس*
*الحمدلله بخيرات*
*حلش صحيح غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية يارب*
*ما انحرم منك* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*الصور الجديدة:* 
**
*المطلوب إيجاد:*
*1) فرشاة دهان*
*2) ابرة جيب*
*3) باذنجان*
*4) سمكة*
*5) قطعة لحم*
*6) هاتف*
*7) كرة بيسبول*
*8) مفتاح*
*9) آيس كريم*
*10) أناناس*
*11) أرنب*
*12) عنكبوت*
*13) وردة حمراء*
*14) حنفية ماء*
*15) جمجمة*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

روووووعه بجد المسابقه هذي
تسلمييييييين نهوض على هيك طرح
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
صباح الخيرات نهوض ..
اخبارك واخبار الدوام معاكي  :wink: 
المهم هذي حلي وطبعا الابرة دورت عليها
ولالقيتها شكلها ضاعت بين الاغراض
وهالمرة الصور فرت راسي فرررررر
وزغللت عيوني مرة  :wacko: 





بس المسابقة مرة حلوووووووووة
الله يعطيك العافية ياااااااااااارب 
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صبااح الورد نهوووض
اخبارش غلاتي ...
هذا حلي وطبعا الابره هلكتني وماشفتهاا ..
وادري شخابيطي مو حلوووه :in_love:  :closedeyes: 

والله يعطيكِ العااافيه
حماكِ المولى ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا نهوض
طبعا اني حددت الصوره بس التحديد مو وااااضح
عشان كذا سويتها مره ثانيه
ولك مني كل الشكر

----------


## صفآء الروح

> روووووعه بجد المسابقه هذي
> تسلمييييييين نهوض على هيك طرح
> موفقه لكل خير







> ياهلاااا نهوض
> طبعا اني حددت الصوره بس التحديد مو وااااضح
> عشان كذا سويتها مره ثانيه
> ولك مني كل الشكر



* الأروع هو تواجد دموعة*
*حلك صحيح غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الصحة والعافية يارب*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> صباح الخيرات نهوض ..
> *صباح النور هموس غناتي*
> اخبارك واخبار الدوام معاكي 
> *بخير الحمدلله ماشي الحال*
> *اخبارك انتي؟*
> المهم هذي حلي وطبعا الابرة دورت عليها
> ولالقيتها شكلها ضاعت بين الاغراض
> ...



* الله يعطيش العافية غناتي*
*الأبرة واضحة موجودة في النافذة*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صبااح الورد نهوووض
> *صباح الفل والياسمين حبيبتي شذوي*اخبارش غلاتي ...
> *الحمدلله منيحة* 
> هذا حلي وطبعا الابره هلكتني وماشفتهاا ..
> احسها واضحه
> *خلاص ابين الحل ليكم واحطه*وادري شخابيطي مو حلوووه
> *احلى حل واحلى شخابيط ياقمر*
> 
> والله يعطيكِ العااافيه
> حماكِ المولى ..



* الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي شذوي*
*ما انحرم منك ولا من دعائك غناتي*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هذا هو الحل*
*وفيه توضيح مكان الأبرة*
**

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اليكم الصورة الجديدة*
**
*والطلوب هو:*
*1) خلاط*
*2) ابرة جيب*
*3) فرشاة رسم*
*4) صنارة صيد*
*5) أرنب*
*6) سمكة*
*7) وطواط*
*8) سكين*
*9) حمامة*
*10) مقص*
*11) مكواة*
*12) فرجار (تبع الهندسة)*
*13) قلم*
*14) حنفية ماء*
*15) فانوس*
*16) سلحفاة*

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير نهوض ..
كاني جبت لك الحل بس في بعض الاشياء مو متأكدة منهم
لانك مادري اي سكراب موديتنا
بس زين هالمرة الابرة قدرت القاها ..


الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الخير نهوووض..
اني زعلانه بس منشاان خرابيطي والله .. :closedeyes:  :sad2: 
علمووووووووني اسوي مرتب.. :embarrest:  :mad: 
ع كلا هذا حلي ..


العصفور خطأ اللي عند الاشاره..
ومشكووورة نهضه ع هيك تسليه..
دمتي بخير..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهلييين شذى غناتيي
الطريقه بسيطه جدااااا
افتحي الرسام وعلى ايدك اليمين بكونوا الادوات
اختاري المستطيل واختاري لك اي لون تبعي وسوي
على الصور...
جربي الحين وشوفي
تحياتي لك...
موفقه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة



----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



 *حلش صحيح وكامل دموعة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير نهوض ..
> 
> كاني جبت لك الحل بس في بعض الاشياء مو متأكدة منهم
> لانك مادري اي سكراب موديتنا
> بس زين هالمرة الابرة قدرت القاها .. 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 *مساء الخيرات هموسة غناتي*
*كل يوم بوديكم مكان ههههه*
*حلش صحيح وكامل*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير نهوووض..
> اني زعلانه بس منشاان خرابيطي والله ..
> علمووووووووني اسوي مرتب..
> ع كلا هذا حلي ..
> 
> 
> العصفور خطأ اللي عند الاشاره..
> ومشكووورة نهضه ع هيك تسليه..
> دمتي بخير..



 *مساء الورد شذوي غناتي*
*خلاص ولا يهمش ولا يصير خاطرك الا طيب*
*انزل لك الشرح*
*الطريقة سهلة بإستخدام برنامج الرسام* 

**

*وبالنسبة لحلك صحيح*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*واي شي مو واضح عندك لا يردك الا لسانك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



 *حلك كامل خيتو*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة*
**
*المطلوب إيجاد:*
*1) قطة سوداء*
*2) مكنسة*
*3) عصارة برتقال*
*4) مصيدة فئران*
*5) سكين*
*6) علامة استفهام*
*7) باذنجان*
*8) هاون*
*9) بصل*
*10) دجاجة*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ...
مشكوورة نهوض ع الشرح ...
تعبتك معااي غناآتي ...
وهذا حلي المرتب <<فرحانه ترى ههههههه

*حلو المكان اليووم ...*
*ماننعدم من جهودك...*
*تحياآتي..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوري الصوره صغيره 
لانه مركز التحميل حق الشبكه
ماستوي عندي مادري ليس...

موفقين لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

مساء الخير نهوض
المكان الي وديتينا هالمرة مرة حلو
الالوان كتير حلوة
دوم ودينا اماكن هيك ..
وهذا هو حلي ..


الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هذا هوو حليْ~~ْ

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  للاسف لم تظهر عندي الصورة* 

*ولاول مرة* 

*انا موجود في  سوريا * 

*بسيطة  ننتظر الرجوع للبنان بعد كم يوم * 

*واشارك في  المسابقات القادمة* 
*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ...
> مشكوورة نهوض ع الشرح ...
> تعبتك معااي غناآتي ...
> وهذا حلي المرتب <<فرحانه ترى ههههههه
> 
> *حلو المكان اليووم ...*
> *ماننعدم من جهودك...*
> *تحياآتي..*



 وعليكم السلام
*ياهلا شذوي*
*العفو غناتي ما سوينا شي*
*ومافي تعب ولا حاجة وما بينا ها الكلام قمر*
*وان شاء الله دوم ها الفرحة*
*بس شكلش من الفرحة*
*ما شفتي مكان الهاون*
*بتلاقيه موجود في (كفر) تاير الدراجة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك يالغلا*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> سوري الصوره صغيره 
> لانه مركز التحميل حق الشبكه
> ماستوي عندي مادري ليس...
> 
> موفقين لكل خير



*إجابة صحيحة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*بالنسبة للصورة عادي كلا واحد*
*اهم شي الحل واضح*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مساء الخير نهوض
> 
> المكان الي وديتينا هالمرة مرة حلو
> الالوان كتير حلوة
> دوم ودينا اماكن هيك ..
> وهذا هو حلي .. 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 *مساء الورد هموسة*
*تسلمي غناتي*
*الأحلى هو تواجدك*
*اجابتك صحيحة الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هذا هوو حليْ~~ْ



*اجابتك صحيحة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *انا للاسف لم تظهر عندي الصورة* 
> 
> *ولاول مرة*  
> *انا موجود في سوريا*  
> *بسيطة ننتظر الرجوع للبنان بعد كم يوم*  
> *واشارك في المسابقات القادمة* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



* اهلا ابو طارق*
*مرحبا بك اين ما كنت*
*وان شاء الله مرة ثانية تطلع لك الصورة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بقي تقييم لشذى الزهراء*
*تقييمان لدمعة طفلة*
*وتقييمان لهمس الصمت*
*سيتم التقييم بعد يوم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_ننتظر الصوورة خيتووو..~_
_          تحياتي.._
_          مجنونة وحلوووة_

----------


## صفآء الروح

> _ننتظر الصوورة خيتووو..~_
> 
> _تحياتي.._
> 
> _مجنونة وحلوووة_



* اشوي وتنزل الصورة*
*ولا يهمش غناتي*
*بإنتظار اجابتك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفكم؟*
*اعذروني على التأخير*
*وهذي هي الصورة الجديدة*

**

*والطلوب هو:*
*1)  3 مفاتيح*
*2) مقلاة*
*3) حاسبة*
*4) خاتم*
*5) فراشة*
*6) مكنسة*
*7) قلم*
*8) فراولة*
*9) مقص*
*10) سمكة*
*11) مشط*
*12) فطر*
*13) مظلة*
*14) مطرقة*
*15) عود كبريت*
*16) أناناس*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*هذا  هو الحل  عندي* 

*ارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 
*ابو طارق*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هذا هوو حلي 
                                                                      بأنتظار الصووورة الجديدة ..
                                                                                         تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهليين نهوض
كل عام وانتِ بخير
ايامك سعيده غناتي
حوائج مقضيه بحق علي ابن موسى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

آهليييين نهضه ..
اخبارش غنااتي ..؟
هذا الحل /


والله يفرج عنكِ ياقلبي ..
ويسر حالكِ وتكوني بإحسن حال..
دمتي بوود..

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير نهوض غناتي
وهذا حلي
بس المفتاح الثالث مالقيته



بالتوفيق للجميع ...

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *هذا هو الحل عندي* 
> 
> *ارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 
> 
> *مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 
> ...



 *اجابة صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*بس باقي الفطر*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يجرمني من روعة مشاركاتك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هذا هوو حلي 
> بأنتظار الصووورة الجديدة ..
> 
> تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة



 *نفس الشي خيتو* 
*ما وجدتي الفطر*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اهليين نهوض
> كل عام وانتِ بخير
> ايامك سعيده غناتي
> حوائج مقضيه بحق علي ابن موسى



 *ياهلا غناتي دموع*
*وانتي بخير وصحة وسعادة*
*اجابتك صحيحة دموع غناتي ونموذجية*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يجرمني منك ولا من روعة دعواتك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> آهليييين نهضه ..
> اخبارش غنااتي ..؟
> هذا الحل /
> 
> 
> والله يفرج عنكِ ياقلبي ..
> ويسر حالكِ وتكوني بإحسن حال..
> دمتي بوود..



*ياهلا غناتي شذوي*
*انا بخير غناتي*
*وأسال عنك*
*عساش بخير يالغلا*
*وحلش صحيح شذوي*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ولا من روعة دعائك*
*وربي يقضي لك جميع حوائجش ويفرج عنش*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير نهوض غناتي
> 
> وهذا حلي
> بس المفتاح الثالث مالقيته 
>  
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ...



* صباح الورد يا قمر*
*حلش صحيح*
*بس بنقصش درجة هههههههه*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*المطلوب إيجاد:*
*1) فرشاة اسنان*
*2) فراشة*
*3) رجل دجاجة*
*4) ملعقة طعام*
*5) عظم*
*6) شمعة غير مشتعلة*
*7) جبنة*
*8) نظارة*
*9) مفتاح*
*10)  زجاجة فارغة*
*11) ضدع*
*12) ساعة رمليه*

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهليين نهوض
ويش حالش غناتي
ان شاءالله الحين احسن...؟
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا نهوض غناتي
جيت وجبت الحل معاي
وهالمرة شفت لك كل شي
وإن شاء الله يكون حلي صح ..



الله يعطيك العافية غناتي ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هذا هوو حلي...~

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## ABU A7MED

الحل 










تحيتي ..~

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


**
*أفكار جميلة جدا ً  جدا ً   لا ُتنسج إلا في حبل أفكار نهووضتي*

*ولاتستطيع يد إبرازها بهذا الشكل الإبداعي* 

*سوى يداااك ِ  حبيبة قلبيييي " دلبوووووو اهاهاهاه "*

*ويلا ايش تبغي كمان روحنا لقسم المشرفين جبنالش " إسكتر " نلصقه على الموضوع* 

*مرحى مرحى كنت سأضع مسابقه في قوة الملاحظه لكن لنتابع  وياش ونشارك معاش* 

*وباللهجه الحجازيه  اقولش   يااااا وااااحشني زمااااااااانك* 

*ومره اخرى لن اهنأك ِ بالاشراف بل سأكرر تهنئتي فقد سبقت الجميع في تهنئتك ِ به من ثمانية شهور*

*ولش كل ود واحترام مني حبيبتي ولش رساله على الخاص * 

*وي  وي  نسيت لازم احل المسابقه طيب إن شاء الله أجلس عليها وأحلها* 

*دلحين أبتدي بالمشاركه القادمه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*دلبوووووو . . .*

*دا  حلي* 

*وإن شاء الله أكون ماخيبتك وجبتها صح* 


**


*ولش محبتي حبي وإشتياقي* 

*والله يعطيش القوة والعافيه* 

*والى الامام*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اهليين نهوض
> ويش حالش غناتي
> ان شاءالله الحين احسن...؟
> موفقه لكل خير



 *ياهلا غناتي دموع*
*الحمدلله انا بخير بفضل دعواتكم*
*مشكورة على السؤال ياقمر*
*واتمنى انه تكوني انتي كمان بخير*
*وما شاء الله عليش*
*عندش قوة ملاحظة و وجدتي جميع المطلوب*
*عطاش الله الف عافية*
*وسيتم تقييمك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرحبا نهوض غناتي
> 
> جيت وجبت الحل معاي
> وهالمرة شفت لك كل شي
> وإن شاء الله يكون حلي صح .. 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية غناتي ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



*ياهلا بغناتي هموس*
*ما شاء الله عليش*
*حلش صحيح و وجدتي جميع المطلوب*
* عطاش الله الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هذا هوو حلي...~



 *ياهلا بالحلوة*
*حلش صحيح غناتي*
*عطاش الله الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني من روعة مشاركاتك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



 *ياهلا بوالدي ابو طارق*
*حلك صحيح*
*بس الشمعة مو هذي هي المطلوبة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية والدي*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الحل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* ياهلا اخوي ابو احمد*
*حلك صحيح*
*بس ما لقيت لي الشمعة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*ما انحرم من روعة مشاركتك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> *أفكار جميلة جدا ً جدا ً لا ُتنسج إلا في حبل أفكار نهووضتي* 
> *ولاتستطيع يد إبرازها بهذا الشكل الإبداعي*  
> *سوى يداااك ِ حبيبة قلبيييي " دلبوووووو اهاهاهاه "* 
> ...



*ياهلا غناتي وحبيبة قلبي انون*
*وقسم وحشتييييييييييني واااااااااجد*
*ومن زمااااااااااااااااان انتظر طلش علينا*
*اني زعلانة منش*
*يهون عليش تغيبي ولا تسألي عنا لو مرة في الشهر اهئ اهئ*
*ما تتصوري اي قد فرحانه اليوم برجوعش*
*لو ادري انش رجعتي كان من زمان شبكت عشان استانس*
*من كثر الفرحة ماني عارفة ويش اسوي*
*حتى جتني الغبنة (الصيحة)*
*الف الف الحمدلله على السلامة ياقمورة*
*والف الف مبروك على الزوج*
*وان شاء الله تكوني بخير وصحة يااااااااارب*
*وفعلا انتي اول من هنأني بلأشراف*
*ومشكورة غناتي على ترشيحك لي*
*وان شاء الله اكون قدا هذا الحمل*
*ومشكورة على الوسام*
*اول مرة ينحط لي وسام تميز*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك غناتي*
*ولا يحرمنا من وجودك بينا*
*ترى القسم مو حلو من دونك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي واشواقي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *دلبوووووو . . .* 
> *دا حلي*  
> *وإن شاء الله أكون ماخيبتك وجبتها صح*  
> 
> ** 
> 
> *ولش محبتي حبي وإشتياقي*  
> ...



* ياهلا فيش مرة اخرة*
*وحلش صحيح غناتي*
*بس ناقص كم حاجة مالقيتيها زي رجل الطير والفرشاة*
*ها المرة بنعفي عنش عنش*
*لأنش تستاهلي ولك التقييم*
*عطاش ربي الف عافية*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي الصورة الجديدة:*

**
*والمطلوب:*
*ا) فيل*
*2) جمجمة*
*3) مطرقة*
*4) انف*
*5) بطة*
*6) اسنان*
*7) مظلة*
*8) عنكبوت*
*9) حزام*
*10) فأر*
*11) سهم*
*12) سمكة*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ABU A7MED

مرحبة 

 :bigsmile: 









ان شاء الله يكون صح 

سلامو ..~

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

:)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ..
هلا وغلا بنهوووض..
كيفكِ غناتي .؟
اجابتي للمسابقه بعد اشتياااق ..

والله يعطيكِ الف عاااافيه..
دمتي بووود..

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوض
كيف حالك غلاتوووو
هذا حلي هالمرة ..


بالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..

----------


## سماء 222

حلوة المسابقه بس صعبه شويات
لي عودة ان شاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

> *ياهلا غناتي وحبيبة قلبي انون*
> *ياهلا فيش زود غناتي ياقمري*
> 
> *وقسم وحشتييييييييييني واااااااااجد*
> *وقسم . . . ماوحشتش قد ما انتينه وحشتيني مووت*
> *ومن زمااااااااااااااااان انتظر طلش علينا*
> *اني زعلانة منش*
> *ماقدر صراحه على زعلش* 
> *يهون عليش تغيبي ولا تسألي عنا لو مرة في الشهر اهئ اهئ*
> ...






*نيجي للشغل دلحين*

*جننوني حاجتين*

*الأنف والمطرقه بس لقيتهم*

*وبلنسبه للسهم حبيبتي لقيت سهم كبير وأسهم صغيره* 

*بس أفترض مرادش الكبير فحطيت علامة  (X ) على السهم الصغنون*

*ودا حلي ربي يسعدك*

**


*مع أحــرــرــر تحيــاتـــے نهووووووضتي*





> الله نهوض
> 
> احب هالمسابقات الي كذا
> تجننننننننننن
> كثري منهم نهوض لاني مرة احبهم
> ذكرتينا بأنين الله يذكرها بالخير
> كانت تحط النا مسابقات حلوة هيك ..
> الله يوفقها يارب وين ماكانت ..






*يحوووبي أنتي هموووسه*

*ذكرتيني الله يذكرش بالجنة* 

*ودعيتيللي كمانه ... ولش دعوة بالمثل*


*تحية من القلب لهمووسه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهليين نهوض
اخبارش غناتي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرحبة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا اخوي*
*لقيت جميع المطلوب*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني من مشاركتك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> :)



ياهلا ملاك ( نوارة)
شخبارش
لش وحشة مررررررررة
اشتقت الى المنافسة معك
الله يعطيش الف عافية
اسعدتيني بمكشاركتك في المسابقة 
ربي يعطيش الف عافية
سيتم التقييم
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ..
> هلا وغلا بنهوووض..
> كيفكِ غناتي .؟
> اجابتي للمسابقه بعد اشتياااق ..
> 
> والله يعطيكِ الف عاااافيه..
> دمتي بووود..



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*وحشتيني مرررررررررة*
*انا بخير*
*انتي كيفك؟*
*اجابتك صحيح قمر*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات نهوض
> 
> كيف حالك غلاتوووو
> هذا حلي هالمرة .. 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..



*مساء الورد هموسة*
*انا بخير*
*انتي كيفك غناتي*
*وحشتييني مررررررررة*
*اجابش صحيحة قمر*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

[quote=♥أنين♥;1128244]*نيجي للشغل دلحين*

*جننوني حاجتين*

*الأنف والمطرقه بس لقيتهم*

*وبلنسبه للسهم حبيبتي لقيت سهم كبير وأسهم صغيره* 

*بس أفترض مرادش الكبير فحطيت علامة (x ) على السهم الصغنون*

*ودا حلي ربي يسعدك*

**


*مع أحــرــرــر تحيــاتـــے نهووووووضتي*

*ياهلا غناتي انونة*
*ومعذورة حبيبة قلبي*
*وما عاش من يجننش يا عمري*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير* 


 [/center]

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اهليين نهوض
> اخبارش غناتي
> موفقه لكل خير وصلاح



*ياهلا غناتي دموعة*
*انا بخير وأسأل عنكم*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*واجابتك صحيحة دموع*
*سيتم التقييم*
* تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



اهلا والدي الغالي
الأنف تجده مرسوم في السبورة
الله يعطيش الف عافية
وسيتم التقييم
تقبل تحياتي
دمت بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*بقي تقييمان لأخي ابو احمد*
*وتقييم لكلا من* 
*ملاك الور*
*شذى الزهراء*
*همس الصمت*
*انين*
*دمعة طفلة*
*ابو طارق*
*سيتم التقييم غدا ان شاء الله*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اليكم الصورة الجديدة:* 

** 
*والمطلوب ايجاد مايلي:* 
*1/ سنجاب*
*2/ سلحفاء*
*3/ علامة استفهام*
*4/ قفازات*
*5/ بصلة*
*6/ جوز هند*
*7/ جوافة*
*8/ فانوس*
*9/ مكنسة*
*10/ قطة*
*11/ حذاء*
*12/ فطر* 
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

----------


## ABU A7MED

سلامو ..~

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلين مره اخرى نهوووضه

وكمان أسالت مسابقتك هادي لعاب فضولي

فقررت أجرب

دا حلي 



أبصراحه دوخني الحذاء 

ومني مقتنعة بأنو وجدتو فوضعت علامة إستفهام مكان الشيء

أمكن صح امكن خطأ

ننطر التصحيح

وأعذريني على التقصير للإنشغال

وتصبحي على خير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*نهووووضة* 

*الصورة مو طالعة عندي*

----------


## ابو طارق

**
 

*هذا  هو الحل عندي * 

*اما الجوافة   فلا اعرف ما هو المقصود

اما الصورة غير مكتملة مش عارف ليش 
* 
*مع  كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق*
.

----------


## صفآء الروح

> سلامو ..~



*حلك صحيح اخوي ابو احمد*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم × 3*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *أهلين مره اخرى نهوووضه* 
> *وكمان أسالت مسابقتك هادي لعاب فضولي* 
> *فقررت أجرب* 
> *دا حلي*  
> ** 
> *أبصراحه دوخني الحذاء*  
> *ومني مقتنعة بأنو وجدتو فوضعت علامة إستفهام مكان الشيء* 
> ...



*ياهلا قمري انونة*
*ماشاء الله عليش متميزة في جميع انواع المسابقات*
*وحلك صحيح غناتي*
*بس مكان الحذاء خطأ*
*شوفي الحل في مشاركة اخوي ابو احمد*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك ياقمر ولا من روعة مشاركتك*
*مع خالص مودتي وإعجابي بك*
*كوني بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *نهووووضة* 
> 
> *الصورة مو طالعة عندي*



*ياهلا غناتي مناجاة*
*مادري ويش المشكلة عندك*
*بس كان حاولتي تطلعي وتدخلي مرة ثانية*
*يمكن تطلع عندك الصورة*
*يالله ان شاء الله اشوف مشاركتك ها المرة معانا*
*تقبلي تحياي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *هذا هو الحل عندي*  
> *اما الجوافة فلا اعرف ما هو المقصود* 
> *اما الصورة غير مكتملة مش عارف ليش* 
> 
> *مع كل تقدير*  
> ...



*ياهلا والدي العزيز*
*حلك صحيح والي مأشر عليه هي المطلوبة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*هذي هي الصورة الجديدة*

**

*والمطلوب هو:*
*1) ميكروفون*
*2) منقلة*
*3) منشار*
*4) ثعبان*
*5) حنفية*
*6) سماعة تلفون*
*7) حذاء*
*8) فأر*
*9) حبل*
*10) نظارو*
*11) مقص*
*12) مفتاح*
*13) موز*

*وبس*
*وان شاء الله تلاقونهم كلهم*
*بإنتظار  المزيد من المشاركات*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوووووض

يعطيش الله العافيه والصحه والقوة حبيبة قلبي

وحلي كما يلي



أتمنى أكون حصلتهن كلهن

ماحسبتهن الصراحه اهاهههاه

والله يوفقش وينور دربش ويحفظش لنا

وكل عام وأنتي بخير غناتي

دمتي بمحبه*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير على قلبك الطيب نهوض ..
وحشتني المسابقة مرة
وهذا حلي هالمرة
بس المنقلة ماشفتها ..



الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## ابو طارق

.

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ادري خنقتكم بالغبار الي على مسابقاتي*
*بس ويش اسوي*
*يالله نرجع مع هذي المسابقة كذلك*
*وراح ابدأ بالتصحيح الحين*
*سي يو*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهوووووض* 
> *يعطيش الله العافيه والصحه والقوة حبيبة قلبي* 
> *وحلي كما يلي* 
> ** 
> *أتمنى أكون حصلتهن كلهن* 
> *ماحسبتهن الصراحه اهاهههاه* 
> *والله يوفقش وينور دربش ويحفظش لنا* 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*ما شاء الله عليش عندش قوة ملاحظة قوية الله يحرسش من كل عين ما تصلي لى النبي*
*سيتم التقييم × 3*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير على قلبك الطيب نهوض ..
> 
> وحشتني المسابقة مرة
> وهذا حلي هالمرة
> بس المنقلة ماشفتها .. 
>  
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ...



*ياهلا هموس غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ادري متأخرة واجد*
*الي شفتيهم عدل*
*بس ناقصنش المنقلة زي ما قلتي*
*بس تستاهلي التقييم لشغلش*
*الف تحية لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> .



*حلك صحيح ومزبوط والدي العزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*المطلوب ايجاد مايلي:*
*1) هاتف*
*2) ورقة شجر*
*3) ابريق*
*4) تفاحة*
*5) مقص*
*6) منشار*
*7) جوال*
*8) قلم*
*9) مسطرة*
*10) كرة قدم*
*11) قفازات*
*12) بطة* 
*ان شاء الله ما ثقلت عليكم*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الفل والياسمين نهوض غناتي
من زمان عن هالموضوع 
ولما دخلت طلع الغبار من الصفحة  :toung: 
المهم دار راسي بس الحمدلله لقيت الحل
وهذا هو



الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
*لو كانوا هالمسابقات مغبرين فهم قمة الرووعه*
*راائعه نهووضه وراائع انك ترجعيهم لنا*
*هذا حلي ..معني لقيت مسطرتين واشرت عليهم /*
**

*اتمنى اللي طلعتهم صح..*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه..*
*دمتي بود غناتي..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*المطلوب ايجاد مايلي:*
*1) هاتف*
*2) ورقة شجر*
*3) ابريق*
*4) تفاحة*
*5) مقص*
*6) منشار*
*7) جوال*
*8) قلم*
*9) مسطرة*
*10) كرة قدم*
*11) قفازات*
*12) بطة* 
*ان شاء الله ما ثقلت عليكم*

*أبد أبد ماثقلتي  *  

*بس خوش نشاط على الصبح نصحصح

يارب يسعدش*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

*موفقه حبيبة ألبي*
*
وابصراحه مني مصدقه شوفة هموووسه 

واااااااحشتني هموووس مني لطبقة الغلاف الجوي العليا اهههه*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير

دمتي في رعاية الله 
*
*
**حنونه ...  

أنتي ...

أقول ...

الحل حطيته الش ابمكان الصوره حنونه

دمتي بحب

و

وصبحش الله بالخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حصلت مقصين

روعه هالمسابقة نهوض 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## جنى الورود

*تسلمي أختي على المسابقة عجبتني أحب هذاالنوع*
*من المسابقات*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الفل والياسمين نهوض غناتي
> 
> من زمان عن هالموضوع 
> ولما دخلت طلع الغبار من الصفحة 
> المهم دار راسي بس الحمدلله لقيت الحل
> وهذا هو 
>  
> الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



*ياهلا وغلا غناتي هموس*
*مساء الخيرات يا قمر*
* اي والله مغبر حدها ههههههههه*
*الحمدلله يوم لقيتي كل شي*
*بارك الله فيك*
*وعطاش ربي الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم × 3*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..*
> *لو كانوا هالمسابقات مغبرين فهم قمة الرووعه*
> *راائعه نهووضه وراائع انك ترجعيهم لنا*
> *هذا حلي ..معني لقيت مسطرتين واشرت عليهم /*
> **
> 
> *اتمنى اللي طلعتهم صح..*
> *الله يعطيج الف عااافيه..*
> *دمتي بود غناتي..*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*تسلمي غناتي*
*والله هذا كله من روعة حضورك قمر*
*وانتي الأروع غناتي*
*وحلك صحيح 100 %الله عطيش الف عافية* 
*وسيتم التقييم ×2*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وربي ما يحرمني من روعة حضورك*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *الصورة الجديدة:*
> **
> *المطلوب ايجاد مايلي:*
> *1) هاتف*
> *2) ورقة شجر*
> *3) ابريق*
> *4) تفاحة*
> ...



*اهلا انونة حبيبة قلبي انتي*
*يالله سوي التمارين الصباحية مع المسابقة*
*اي هموس ما تنشابف الا في المناسبات خخخخخخخ*
*اخاف تذبحني ههههههه*
*ماشاء الله عليش انونة*
*اجابتك كاملة وصحيحة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية قمر*
*وتستحقي التقييم*
*خالص تحياتي لك* 
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> حصلت مقصين
> 
> روعه هالمسابقة نهوض 
> يعطيش العافية



*تسلمي غناتي*
*ولأروع هو وجودك*
*ما شاء الله ليش شفتي مقصين بعد*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *تسلمي أختي على المسابقة عجبتني أحب هذاالنوع*
> *من المسابقات*



*الله يسلمك ويحفظ خيتي*
*يالله ان شاء الله نشوفك لأيام الجاية*
*وتستحقي التقييم لتشريفك الموضوع لأول مرة*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة والدي العزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وتستحق التقييم*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الصورة الجديدة:*
**

*المطلوب ايجاد:*
*1) روج حمرة*
*2) منشار*
*3) ايس كريم*
*4) قلم رصاص*
*5) فرجار*
*6) فراولة*
*7) مقص*
*8) باذنجان*
*9) بسكويت*
*10) زيتونة خضرة داخلها جزرة*
*11) حز برتقالة*
*12) دونات*
*13) شعار الصيدلية*
*14) منظار*
*15) مفتاح*

*وبس*
*وان شاء الله ما تلاقون اي صعوبة*
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا نهووض*
*يسعد هالمسااااا ياارب*
*اخبارك قلبوووه؟*
*هذا حلي* 
*ان شااء الله كل شي صح وميه الميه*
**

*الله يعطيكِ العاافيه ..*
*وربي يوفقك لكل خير..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
وهذا حلي جبتة لك
بس عاد ناقص الصراحة دورت على الدونات مالقيتها
شكلك اكلتيها وقلتي لنا ندورها  :toung:   :weird: 




الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب 
على هيك مسابقة حلوة
وكثري منها نهوض لاني موت احبها ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صبحش الله ابنور الإيمان والسعادة والرضا والبعد عن الهم ّ والأحزان

**يارب** تكوني بأفضل حال 

وتسلم الايادي البلاتينيه




حنونوه . . .

الحل فوق

وخايفه  أكون  طلعت  أكتر  من  المطلوب

تسلمي على كل شيء

وتسلمي صحصحتيني على الصبح 

وابنفس الوقت تسلية ولا أروع

يحفظش الله حبيبة قلبي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهليـــن نهوض*
*ااااااااالله احب هذي المسابقه من زماااان عنها...*
*هذا الحل حقي بس زي هموس ماشفت الدونات الظاهر صحيح اكلتيها عنا ههههه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبا نهووض*
> *يسعد هالمسااااا ياارب*
> *اخبارك قلبوووه؟*
> *هذا حلي* 
> *ان شااء الله كل شي صح وميه الميه*
> **
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ العاافيه ..*
> *وربي يوفقك لكل خير..*
> *تحيااتي..*



*ياهلا شذوي حبيبتي*
*صباح الخير يا وجه الخير*
*انا بخير الحمدلله نسأل عنك*
*انتي اخبارك؟*
*حلش صحيح غناتي * 
*وتستحقي التقييم × 3*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
> وهذا حلي جبتة لك
> بس عاد ناقص الصراحة دورت على الدونات مالقيتها
> شكلك اكلتيها وقلتي لنا ندورها  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب 
> ...



*يا صباح الورد هموستي*
*يالله نشوف*
*شكل كنت غلطانه في الدونات* 
*بس على كل حال حلش يعتبر صحيح*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> صبحش الله ابنور الإيمان والسعادة والرضا والبعد عن الهم ّ والأحزان
> 
> **يارب** تكوني بأفضل حال 
> 
> وتسلم الايادي البلاتينيه
> 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا انونتي غناتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير والسعادة الأبدية*
*الحمدلله بخير بشوفتك ياقمر*
*الله يسلمش ويحفظش من كل شر*
*حلش صحيح غناتي*
*بس في كم حاجة ما اشرتي عليها*
*زي قلم الرصاص والباذنجان شكلش مستعجلة ههههه*
*بس حتى لو ما اشرتي عليهم*
*تستحقي التقييم غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهليـــن نهوض*
> *ااااااااالله احب هذي المسابقه من زماااان عنها...*
> *هذا الحل حقي بس زي هموس ماشفت الدونات الظاهر صحيح اكلتيها عنا ههههه*



*اهلين دموعة غناتي*
*هههههه على قولتكم شكله الدونات انأكلت بس مو اني الي اكلتها*
*حلش صحيح غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباح الخير*
*اكيد تنتظرو الصورة الجديدة*
*ويالله بندأ بسم الله*
*هذي هي الصورة :*


*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) قلم رصاص*
*2) سماعة مسجل*
*3) خيل*
*4) نظارات*
*5) شنطة اسعافات اولية*
*6) مشط*
*7) غزال*
*8) مفتاح*
*9) قطة*
*10) زرافة*
*11) دولفين*
*12) ثعبان*
*وبس*
*وان شاء الله تلاقوهم بسرعة*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السلام عليكم*
> *صباح الخير*
> *اكيد تنتظرو الصورة الجديدة*
> *ويالله بندأ بسم الله*
> *هذي هي الصورة :*
> 
> 
> *والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
> *1) قلم رصاص*
> ...



*وعليكم السلام حنونتي

صباح الحب

مني متأكدة تماما ً من النظارات

كمان في شيء من زود الحماس طلعته بس شخطت عليه بعلامة خطأ بالأحمر

تسلمي حبيبة قلبي

الحل بالاقتباس

و  

وصبحش الله بالخير
*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوض
عاد نهوض هذا وقت تنزلي فيه الصورة  :evil: 
ماقدرت اقوم انام الا لما حليتها
وكاهو حلي 
بس القلم الرصاص مالقيتة
شكلة من النعس حولت  :wacko: 
عاد نهوض مرة ثانية نزليها بدري ..



الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*والله هالمسابقه تجنننننننن مرررره حلييييوه*
*هذا الحل حقي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح السكر* 
*هلا وغلا نهووض*
*اني بخير دامك بخير*
*وهذا حلي /*
**

*بس ماغشيت والله* 
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*وعساكِ عالقووة*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

> *وعليكم السلام حنونتي
> 
> صباح الحب
> 
> مني متأكدة تماما ً من النظارات
> 
> كمان في شيء من زود الحماس طلعته بس شخطت عليه بعلامة خطأ بالأحمر
> 
> تسلمي حبيبة قلبي
> ...



*ياهلا انونة غناتي*
*صبحش الله بالخير قمر*
*حلك كله صحيح غناتي*
*بس النظارات زي ما قلتي مو هذي*
*النظارات لو دققتي اشوي بتلاحظيها على اليسار من فوق اشوي*
*على السيارة فوق*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية قمورة*
*وتستحقي التقييم*
*الف تحية لك*
*كوني بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات نهوض
> عاد نهوض هذا وقت تنزلي فيه الصورة 
> ماقدرت اقوم انام الا لما حليتها
> وكاهو حلي 
> بس القلم الرصاص مالقيتة
> شكلة من النعس حولت 
> عاد نهوض مرة ثانية نزليها بدري ..
> 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا هموسة غناتي*
*وصبحش ربي بالسعادة*
*ويش نسوي المسابقات في كل وقت* 
*ما اليها وقت محدد*
*خلاص عمتي مرة ثانية نزلها في وقت ثاني ولا يهمش*
*وشكلش حولتي من النعس ههههههههه*
*كنتي قريبة من القلم بس خسارة ما لقيته*
*على العموم الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وتستحقي التقييم*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *والله هالمسابقه تجنننننننن مرررره حلييييوه*
> *هذا الحل حقي*
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافيه*



*ياهلا دموعة غناتي*
*الأحلى هو تواجدك في المسابقة*
*وما شاء الله عليش*
*حلش صحيح وكامل*
*تستحقي التقييم* 
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صباح السكر* 
> *هلا وغلا نهووض*
> *اني بخير دامك بخير*
> *وهذا حلي /*
> **
> 
> *بس ماغشيت والله* 
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> *وعساكِ عالقووة*
> *تحياتي..*



*صباحك قشطة يا عسل انت*
*ياهلا ومرحبا فيك شذوي*
*ما اشا ء الله عليش حلك صحيح ايضا*
*واكيد واثقة اني فيكم انكم ما تغشو من بعض*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اجاباتك صحيحة وكاملة والدي العزيز*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وما تشوف شر يارب*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*صباح الخير*
*هذي هي الصورة الجديدة:*
** 
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) صورة مهرج*
*2) ريشة طاووس*
*3) صدفة*
*4)مقص*
*5) رقم 3*
*6) عصارة الوان*
*7) فردة حذاء*
*8) قلادة* 

*خالص تحياتي لكم* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

صبحش الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي


هادا حلي



وفي ملاحظات

حلي به تمانيه أشياء طيب ليش ؟

أنتي نسيتي تكتبيللنا الشيء المطلوب رقم تمانيه

امم  وايش كمان

فردة الحذاء وعصارة الألوان مني متأكدة منهن


رقم 3 تعبني بس لقيتو بالنهايه اهاههههاه


تسلمي ويعطيش الله العافيه والقوة

على كل ماتبذليه

وأحلى تسلية صبح

و


وصبحها الله بالخير

أنونتش*

----------


## looovely

*ســــــلاااااااااامووووون..*
* لوووفلي وصلت..هذا أنا وجيت يا نهوض:)*
* وبما اني أول الواصلين ومآآآآ آحلى هـ الشعور قلت يااااشيخة طيري حلي قبل لا يجي أحد يسبقك*
* هههههههه..*
* وحششششنيييي هـ القسم مررره..بس أوقاتي معفنة ما أجي الا والحل منزل والتصيحيح بعد* 
* بس إن شاء الله أحاول قد ما أقدر ادخل وأشارك..وما يكون خاطركم الا طيب*
* وهذا حلي..وإن شاء الله يكون صح..ع فكرة أني حددة عصارتين لأنو مابعرف أنو وحده بتئصدي>>قلبنا عـ اللبناني*

 

* ليحفظك الآله من كل مكروه*
* دعائي الخالص لكِ*

----------


## looovely

*مآآآآآآآآآآتي سبقتني أنون..وهذا أني الي اسرع وحسبالي أني أول وحده* 
*يلاااااا ماعليه عليها بالعافيه:)*
* واحد صفر لصالحها خخخخخ* 
*عشان تصدقي اني مالحق ههههههههه*

----------


## 7mammah

> *مآآآآآآآآآآتي سبقتني أنون..وهذا أني الي اسرع وحسبالي أني أول وحده* 
> *يلاااااا ماعليه عليها بالعافيه:)*
> * واحد صفر لصالحها خخخخخ* 
> *عشان تصدقي اني مالحق ههههههههه*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


هههاههههاه

ياغناتي يا لوووفلي

والله ولش وحشه

تتدكري ايامنه ابألغاز الأرقام أووول

ولما اختفيتي وجات نهوووضه دكرتني فيش

المهم اقول

لا تغرش سرعتي

تراني دايمن أخطاء بهادي المسابقه

بس خديها مني نصيحه

راجعي وجه المهرج

تراه مو اللي انتي ماشرة عليه

 داكو واضح طلعي طلعي هههه

تحياتي لوووفلي  :.^_^:.  تهيء تهيء*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
 :evil: 
وهذا حلي وصل
مع اني توني دارية انك نزلتي صورة جديد
 :evil: 



الله يعطيك العافية غناتي
على المسابقة الحلوة مرة
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## looovely

*يااااااامية اهليييييين وسهلين بنور الشبكة*
* أكيد اذكر وهيدا بدووو حكي..احلى لحظات لما نتجمع كلنا عـ الصفحة*
* ونركض انزل الجواب ونشوف الاسرع..ياليت هـ الايام تعود:(*
* ياااااااغناتي أنون الي تصلح صورتي وتغششني بعد عن طريق غير مباشر هع>>أهم شي ماتعاقبك نهوض عشان أنك غششتيني خخخخ*
* نهوض الله يهديها ويصلح بالها..ماعدلت المكان قبل ماتنزل الصورة..عفسة عشان كذا مانتبهت* 
*ويمكن بعد لأني اركض للحل ..فـ فآتني الأختيار الصحيح*
*بس ماغشيت صورة أنون والله على طول أنتبهت له>>حد قال لك حلفي* 
* وهذا التصحيح والتوضيح بعد لأن عفر صاير التأشير مايبين*
** 
*لي رجعة عشان اتأكد من إجاباتي*
* لكم خالص الدعاء*

----------


## 7mammah

> *لي رجعة عشان اتأكد من إجاباتي*
> * لكم خالص الدعاء*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لووفلي

في شيء أنتي وهمووس أمطلعينه مادري ويشى سالفته وموقعه من الإعراب 

ماعلينه ماباقول حق لا ايصير لخبطه

لكن دا جيتي اتراجعي اجاباتش

إتأكدي أنش امطلعه رقم فلافه غناتي

شكلش نسيتيه

تشااااو
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهلين غناتي نهوض*
*هذي حلي بس خساره انه الاشياء المطلوبه جداااااا قليله*
*هالمره خليهم اكثر لانه بجد حلييييوه هذي المسابقه...*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه على الطرح الرااااااائع*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

عذرا ع التدخل والتطفل بينكم
بس محتاجه اشغل العقل شوي قبل لا يطير مني واكطون بلا مخ وبلا..
الحين انا شفت الحلول بس ابي اعرف متى موعد حطوط الصورة عسى اكون احد الواصلات ولو كنت الثالثه لان تاخري يطول
بس اشوف الوقت كأنه مايناسبني شوي بس بجرب واشوف
موافقات لكل خير
سلامو للجميع

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> صبحش الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي
> 
> 
> هادا حلي
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*يالله صباحش ورد وفل وياسمين غناتوو*
*فعلا غناتي المطلوب هم ثمانية اشياء بس*
*بس اني نسيت وتخرت رقم 8 وكتبت 9 على طول*
*بس زين انتبهتي وقلتي لي وصححته الخطأ*
*وحلولك كلها صحيحة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية قمري*
*وتستاهلي التقييم × 3*
*تقبلي دوام تحياتي واعجابي بك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ســــــلاااااااااامووووون..*
> *لوووفلي وصلت..هذا أنا وجيت يا نهوض:)*
> *وبما اني أول الواصلين ومآآآآ آحلى هـ الشعور قلت يااااشيخة طيري حلي قبل لا يجي أحد يسبقك*
> *هههههههه..*
> *وحششششنيييي هـ القسم مررره..بس أوقاتي معفنة ما أجي الا والحل منزل والتصيحيح بعد* 
> *بس إن شاء الله أحاول قد ما أقدر ادخل وأشارك..وما يكون خاطركم الا طيب*
> *وهذا حلي..وإن شاء الله يكون صح..ع فكرة أني حددة عصارتين لأنو مابعرف أنو وحده بتئصدي>>قلبنا عـ اللبناني* 
>   
> *ليحفظك الآله من كل مكروه*
> *دعائي الخالص لكِ*








> *مآآآآآآآآآآتي سبقتني أنون..وهذا أني الي اسرع وحسبالي أني أول وحده* 
> *يلاااااا ماعليه عليها بالعافيه:)*
> *واحد صفر لصالحها خخخخخ* 
> *عشان تصدقي اني مالحق ههههههههه*








> *يااااااامية اهليييييين وسهلين بنور الشبكة*
> *أكيد اذكر وهيدا بدووو حكي..احلى لحظات لما نتجمع كلنا عـ الصفحة*
> *ونركض انزل الجواب ونشوف الاسرع..ياليت هـ الايام تعود:(*
> *ياااااااغناتي أنون الي تصلح صورتي وتغششني بعد عن طريق غير مباشر هع>>أهم شي ماتعاقبك نهوض عشان أنك غششتيني خخخخ*
> *نهوض الله يهديها ويصلح بالها..ماعدلت المكان قبل ماتنزل الصورة..عفسة عشان كذا مانتبهت* 
> *ويمكن بعد لأني اركض للحل ..فـ فآتني الأختيار الصحيح*
> *بس ماغشيت صورة أنون والله على طول أنتبهت له>>حد قال لك حلفي* 
> *وهذا التصحيح والتوضيح بعد لأن عفر صاير التأشير مايبين*
> **
> ...




*ياهلا ومرحبا غناتي لوفللللي*
*واخيرا وصلتي ونورتينا*
*واني كمان وحشتنيا اكثر*
*واي وقت ادخلي ومري علينا*
*ولا تحرمينا منك*
*نجي للتصحيح*
*في اول رد لك كان عندش خطأ في صورة المهرج زي ما قالت لك الغلا انون وكمان رقم 3*
*في الصورة الثانية صححتي الخطأ في وجه المهرج*
*بس رقم 3 الي حطتيه النا مو هو المقصود*
*كمان فردة الحذاء هذا وحدة ثانية وكان المطلوب الي جنبها بس ما تعتبر خطأ*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*وتيتحقي التقييم للمشاركة*
*وتقييم للتعب الي تعبتيه*
*يعني لش تقييمان*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
> 
> وهذا حلي وصل
> مع اني توني دارية انك نزلتي صورة جديد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية غناتي
> ...



*ياصباح الخير هموستي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*حلك صحيح بس زي لوفللي الحذاء ماكان هذا المطلوب*
*وخلاص كل مرة انزل صورة اقول لش ولا تزعلي غناتي*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهلين غناتي نهوض*
> *هذي حلي بس خساره انه الاشياء المطلوبه جداااااا قليله*
> *هالمره خليهم اكثر لانه بجد حلييييوه هذي المسابقه...*
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافيه على الطرح الرااااااائع*



*ياهلا غناتي دموع*
*ما حبيت اكثر المطلوب لأنة الصورة  زحمة وفيها اشياء مكررة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وتستحقي التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> عذرا ع التدخل والتطفل بينكم
> بس محتاجه اشغل العقل شوي قبل لا يطير مني واكطون بلا مخ وبلا..
> الحين انا شفت الحلول بس ابي اعرف متى موعد حطوط الصورة عسى اكون احد الواصلات ولو كنت الثالثه لان تاخري يطول
> بس اشوف الوقت كأنه مايناسبني شوي بس بجرب واشوف
> موافقات لكل خير
> سلامو للجميع



*ياهلا غناتي دمعة*
*نورتي المسابقة*
*وبالعكس لا تطفل ولا شي*
*والمسابقة غناتي ما اليها وقت محدد وقت ما جيتي وشفتي صورة وكانت غير مصححة*
*تقدري تحليها حتى لو كان في عدد من المشاركات قبلش*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وان شاء الله اشوف مشاركتك في الصورة الجديدة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) علبة دواء*
*2) مطرقة* 
*3) غوريلا*
*4) مقص*
*5) طبل*
*6) منشار*
*7) كلب*
*8) مفتاح*
*9) مجهر*
*10) مكواة*
*11) فرجار*
*12) نجمة*
*وان شاء الله تلاقوهم كلهم*
*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير نهوض غناتي
توني داخلة الشبكة الا اشوف الموضوع قدام عيوني
وادخل عليه واحله على طول
<< ماتفوت شي  :toung: 
وهذا حلي






الله يعطيك لف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهلييين نهوض غناتي*
*واني بعد كنت نايمه وعلى طول دخلت المنتدى وشوف المسابقه وعلى القوم ياشقرا<<<اعظم من هموس ههههههه*
*بس بالموت الي شفت الفرجال ياابله هههه*
*هذي حلي*
**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الخير*
*هذا حلي /*


*ان شااء الله اجابه صح..*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهوض..*
*تحيآتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مساء النور حنونه


كيفش ؟

افتقدتش من أمس الليل إلين احينه

احسبيهم عاد شم ساعه




حنونوه . . .

شوفي عاد بالنسبه أولن لغرشة الدواء

لقيت أغراش بس شطبت على وحده منهن

وأخترت غيرها

تانيا ً بلنسبه للنجمه

اني اشوف نجمه تانيه بعد

بالأعلى مره 

باوعي  كلش زين

اشوفيها ؟

المهم حطيت على فتينهم النجمتين

تالتا ً . . مادري شمن غرض طلعت ماحسبتهم عفر

والله يعطيش العافيه

ودوم متألقة ابنورش في سماء قسمنه

**ويالله تراه زوجي على وشك يشرّف*

*مستعجله*
*
كوني ابخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير نهوض غناتي
> توني داخلة الشبكة الا اشوف الموضوع قدام عيوني
> وادخل عليه واحله على طول
> << ماتفوت شي 
> وهذا حلي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ياصباح الخيرات هموستي*
*هههههه زين صرتي اول وحدة*
*يالله نشوف الحل*
*اممممم*
*اجاباتك كلها صحيحة* 
*ما عدا الفرجار انتي مأشرة علي شي ما اليه صلة بالمطلوب*
*مادري يمكن فكرتيه هو لفرجار* 
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي وتستحقي التقييم*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بحف الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهلييين نهوض غناتي*
> *واني بعد كنت نايمه وعلى طول دخلت المنتدى وشوف المسابقه وعلى القوم ياشقرا<<<اعظم من هموس ههههههه*
> *بس بالموت الي شفت الفرجال ياابله هههه*
> *هذي حلي*
> **



*ياهلا غناتي دموعة*
*ههههههههه يالله ويا القوم هجوم*
*يالله نشوف الحل*
*ما شاء الله عليش*
*حلش صحيح وكل شي مزبوط وطلعتيهم كلهم وزين شفتي الفرجار لأنة شكلها هموس تورطت فيها*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*سيتم التقييم × 3*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صبااح الخير*
> *هذا حلي /*
> 
> 
> *ان شااء الله اجابه صح..*
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهوض..*
> *تحيآتي..*



*ياصباح الورد غناتو*
*وحلش صحيح ومزبوط كمان*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*نورتي المسابقة بحضورش*
*سيتم التقييم × 2*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*ما شاء الله وجدت كل شي*
*ورقمته كمان*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> مساء النور حنونه
> 
> 
> كيفش ؟
> 
> افتقدتش من أمس الليل إلين احينه
> ...



*صباح الورد حبيبتي*
*الحمدلله انا بخير بشوفتش*
*ويش اسوي*
*ادخل المنتدى بس ما اسوي شي لأني اقوم احوس مني ومناك ويضيع الوقت* 
*وزين يمديني اسوي شي*
*يالله نجي نشوف الصورة*
*ما اشاء الله عليش*
*فعلا علبة الدواء صح الي شطبتي عليها مو هي المطلوبة*
*وبالنسبة للنجمة ما شاء الله عليش*
*طلعتي اكثر من المطلوب*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي خاااااالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) نظارة شمسية*
*2) مقص*
*3) ملعقة*
*4) دولار*
*5) مشبك غسيل*
*6) حنفية ماء*
*7) مفتاح*
*8) ريموت كنترول*
*9) قطة*
*10) سيف*
*11) صدفة*
*12) ورقة لعب*
*13) صقر*
*14) سمكة*
*15) ارنب*

*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي

وصبحش الله بالنور والسرور

حياش الله

أيوووووون  هادي هي المسابقات اللي بتنشط على الصبح

ويلا ما اطول بالهدره عليش هالمره

من حسن الحظ عندي قومة إجبارية على الصبح هالوقت

وتراني متنحه مررره الحينه

يعني النوم بعده فيني يكفخ فيني

بس ضروري القعده فرصه ماتفوتنه الصلاه

وورانه تجهيز فطور بعد

أحسني هالمره إستعجلت كثير في الحل

هادي هي الأشياء المختبئة حقتي




ويعطيش الله العافيه حنونه

وماننحرم من جديدش المميز دائما ً وأبدا ً

بك كنت ولا أزال وسأكون معجبه

اههههه قمت أهدر ازياده  

في رعاية الله وحفظه*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
الحمدلله حلينا المسابقة
بعد ماحولينا وصرنا  :wacko: 
لان هالمرة اشوي الاغراض متخششين
بس يالله الحمدلله لقيناهم
والصراحة احترت في سالفة المقص
مادري اي واحد تقصدي
فحطيت على الاثنين << الاحتياط واجب خخخخخ  :toung: 
وهذا هو حلي 
 

الله يعطيك العافية
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## looovely

*السلاااااااام عليكم ..*
* يعطيك العافية غناتتي* 
*هذا حلي..وإن شاء الله صح مو مثل الي قبل* 
*لأن المقص شاكه فيه..لأن في شي زي المقص:)*


*بالتوفيق للجميع..*
* دمتِ في حفظ الله الآله ورعايته..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ماني اهئئئئئئئئ ماشفتها الا الحين*
*خساره كان نفسي احلها اول وحده...*
*مالي في الطيب نصيب ههههه*
*هذا حلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح الفل ..*
*اهلين نهوض .. اخبارش غناتي ؟*
*ان أصل خيراً من لا أصل ، جيت ولو كنت العاشرة ابغى اجاوب لتنشيط المخ ...*
*وهذا حلي /*


* الله يعطيش الف عااافيه*
*ماننحرم من هيك مجهوود*
*دمتي بوود,,,*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي* 
> *وصبحش الله بالنور والسرور* 
> *حياش الله* 
> *أيوووووون هادي هي المسابقات اللي بتنشط على الصبح* 
> *ويلا ما اطول بالهدره عليش هالمره* 
> *من حسن الحظ عندي قومة إجبارية على الصبح هالوقت* 
> *وتراني متنحه مررره الحينه* 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*ياهلا بيش حبيبتي*
*ويسعدش صباحش يا قمر*
*مافي احلى من هدرش وسوالفش ويا زين طولها*
*قاعدة اتخيل شكلش وانتي قاعدة من النوم* 
*بس ما اتوقع انش متنح زي ما تقولي*
*بالعكس في عز تركيزش*
*ولو ما كنتي مركزة عدل كان ما شفتي المطلوب كله*
*ما شاء الله عليش في كل وقت مافي احلى من حلش*
*وجدتي كل المطلوب* 
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم × 3*
*وربي يصبح بالخير غناتي وجهزي لي فطور وياش هههه*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ المولى*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
> الحمدلله حلينا المسابقة
> بعد ماحولينا وصرنا 
> لان هالمرة اشوي الاغراض متخششين
> بس يالله الحمدلله لقيناهم
> والصراحة احترت في سالفة المقص
> مادري اي واحد تقصدي
> فحطيت على الاثنين << الاحتياط واجب خخخخخ 
> وهذا هو حلي
> ...



*يا صباح الخير غناتي هموسة*
*الحمدلله وان شاء الله دوم*
*بس اسم الله عليش عن الحول*
*حلش صحيح غناتي*
*وبالنسبة للمقص زيادة الخير خيرين*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم × 2*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلاااااااام عليكم ..*
> 
> *يعطيك العافية غناتتي* 
> *هذا حلي..وإن شاء الله صح مو مثل الي قبل* 
> *لأن المقص شاكه فيه..لأن في شي زي المقص:)* 
> 
> *بالتوفيق للجميع..*
> 
> *دمتِ في حفظ الله الآله ورعايته..*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا لوفلي غناتي*
*وحلش صحيح ما شاء الله عليش*
*وان شاء الله دوم اشوفش مشاركتك*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ماني اهئئئئئئئئ ماشفتها الا الحين*
> *خساره كان نفسي احلها اول وحده...*
> *مالي في الطيب نصيب ههههه*
> *هذا حلي*



*ياهلا دموعة غناتي*
*يالله ماعلي غناتي حتى لو ماكنتي الأولى اهم شي حليتي المسابقة*
*وان شاء الله المرات الجاية تكون الأسبق*
*وحلك صحيح كذلك*
*سيتم التقييم* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صباح الفل ..*
> *اهلين نهوض .. اخبارش غناتي ؟*
> *ان أصل خيراً من لا أصل ، جيت ولو كنت العاشرة ابغى اجاوب لتنشيط المخ ...*
> *وهذا حلي /*
> 
> 
> * الله يعطيش الف عااافيه*
> *ماننحرم من هيك مجهوود*
> *دمتي بوود,,,*



*ياصباح الورد والجوري*
*وهلا فيش وهلا فيش زود*
*نحن بخير ونسأل عنش؟*
*اي والله صدقتي* 
*حتى لو كنتي المليون بعد اهم شي تشاركي في المسابقة والمسابقات كلها بعد*
*وحلك صحيح الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) جرادة*
*2) خنفساء*
*3) سهم*
*4) كلب*
*5) ريشة رسم*
*6) عنكبوت*
*7) يعسوب*
*8) جوتي او بوت*
*9) عين*
*10) مقص*
*11) موزة*
*12) ساعة يد*
*13) مكنسة*
*14) وردة*
*15) نجمة*

*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه*

*يلا مابهدر*

*علاشان باروح أخمد خلاص له*

*وصممت أحلها*

*المكنسه دوختني واااجد*

*واتاريها بالنهايه شكد واضحه*





*تسلمي على المسابقه المتميزه جدا ً*

*وصاحبتها المتميزه أكثر*

*حنونوه . . .*

*احلولي فوق*

*ويارب صح كلهن*

*تصبحين على خير  *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*


*هذا الجواب وان شااء الله صح*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهووض*
*دمتي بوود*

*( رجعت للتعديل لاني توني اشوف من ضمن الطلبات فرشاة رسم ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
صباح الخير نهوضتي
هالمرة احس مرة صعبة
آو انا شكلي مفهيه والله مايندرى
احس روحي تهت وآول مرةآخذ هالوقت كله في الحل
وعاد فرشة الرسم دخت السبع دوخات لين لقيتها
بس يالله الحمدلله جبنا الحل



الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على المسابقة الحلوة كتير ..
موفقة لكل خير .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهليين نهوض غناتي*
*ويش حالش..؟*
*ماشاءالله الصوره فيها اشياء وااااااايد ... بس خساره الاشياء المطلوبه قلييييييله جداااا*
*اتمنى في المرات الجايه تكون اكثر من كذا*
*تحياتي لش*

*هذا حلي...*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه* 
> *يلا مابهدر* 
> *علاشان باروح أخمد خلاص له* 
> *وصممت أحلها* 
> *المكنسه دوختني واااجد* 
> *واتاريها بالنهايه شكد واضحه* 
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة انونة غناتي*
*وما عاش من يدوخش غناتي*
*حلك صحيح حبيبتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم ×3*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي ودوام اعجابي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*
> 
> 
> *هذا الجواب وان شااء الله صح*
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهووض*
> *دمتي بوود*
> 
> *( رجعت للتعديل لاني توني اشوف من ضمن الطلبات فرشاة رسم ...*



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة شذوي*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*جوابك صح*
*بس فرشة الرسم مو هي الي اشرتي عليها*
*انتي طلعتي سهمين* 
*يمكن فكرتي لسهم الثاني هو الفرشة*
*راح احسبها لك صح*
*وتستاهلي التقييم ×2*
*تقي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
> صباح الخير نهوضتي
> هالمرة احس مرة صعبة
> آو انا شكلي مفهيه والله مايندرى
> احس روحي تهت وآول مرةآخذ هالوقت كله في الحل
> وعاد فرشة الرسم دخت السبع دوخات لين لقيتها
> بس يالله الحمدلله جبنا الحل
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة هموسة غناتي*
*مساء الخير هموستي*
*يالله تصعب عشان تقوو ملاحظتكم*
*حلك صحيح غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهليين نهوض غناتي*
> *ويش حالش..؟*
> *ماشاءالله الصوره فيها اشياء وااااااايد ... بس خساره الاشياء المطلوبه قلييييييله جداااا*
> *اتمنى في المرات الجايه تكون اكثر من كذا*
> *تحياتي لش*
> 
> *هذا حلي...*



*ياهلا وغلا دموعة غناتي*
*الحمدلله بخير*
*اخبارك انتي غناتي؟*
*وخلاص المرة الجاية نزيد الطلبية*
*حلك صحيح*
*بس في حاجتين ما طلعتيهم*
*الكلب والعنكبوت*
*واشرتي بدلهم على سهمين ونجمتين*
*بس كمان راح اعتبر حلك صحيح*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) رصاصة*
*2) عملة معدنية*
*3) روج حمرة*
*4) خنجر*
*5) فرشة دهان*
*6) مشبك اوراق*
*7) خاتم*
*8) مفك اغراش*
*9) فيل*
*10) دولفين*
*11) جمجمة*
*12) نجمة*
*13) مفتاح*
*14) فراشة*
*15) مظلة*
*16) صدفة*

*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي

ومساء الخير على قلبش الطيب

يلا ماني هادره هالمره بعد

ودي حلولي





أتمنه صح


يعطيش الله العافيه حنونه

دمتي بكل محبه*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ياهلا وغلا دموعة غناتي*
> *الحمدلله بخير*
> *اخبارك انتي غناتي؟*
> *وخلاص المرة الجاية نزيد الطلبية*
> *حلك صحيح*
> *بس في حاجتين ما طلعتيهم*
> *الكلب والعنكبوت*
> *واشرتي بدلهم على سهمين ونجمتين*
> *بس كمان راح اعتبر حلك صحيح*
> ...



*اهليين نهوض غناتي طلعت على الكلب بس نسيت العنكبوت*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منك غناتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياهلااا غناتيي نهوض* 
*هذا حلي* 
*تحياتي لش*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا ..*
*هذا حلي لليوم /*


*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه نهوض*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي
> 
> ومساء الخير على قلبش الطيب
> 
> يلا ماني هادره هالمره بعد
> 
> ودي حلولي
> ...



*ياهلا انونة غناتي*
*ومساش ربي بالخير*
*حلك صحيح غناتي*
*لقيتي المطلوب كلهم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم × 3*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*ياهلا والدي ابو طارق*
*حلك صحيح*
*ما عدا الخنجر لم تصب فيه*
*راح تلاقي الخنجر في الكرسي من فوق*
*الي اشرت عليه هذا ما ادري ايش يسموها يستخدموها في الإصطياد الضاهر كذا*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهليين نهوض غناتي طلعت على الكلب بس نسيت العنكبوت*
> *لاخلا ولاعدم منك غناتي*







> *ياهلااا غناتيي نهوض* 
> *هذا حلي* 
> *تحياتي لش*



*ياهلا وغلا دموعة غناتي*
*حلش صحيح*
*وطلعتي زيادة بعد*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبا ..*
> *هذا حلي لليوم /*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه نهوض*
> *دمتي بخير*



*ياهلا وغلا شذوي*
*حلك صحيح ما عدا الخنجر مو هذا الي اشرتي عليه*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي حياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) ضفدع*
*2) دمية*
*3) عنقود عنب*
*4) مسدس*
*5) مفتاح*
*6) قطع ليمون*
*7) كمثرى*
*8) ابريق شاهي*
*9) خنجر قديم*
*10) محفظة*
*11) حذاء*
*12) منظار*


*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهلين نهوض غناتيي*
*صوره حلوه*
*هذا حلي*
*ان شاءالله يكون صحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا ..*
*حلي اليوم/*
**
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهوض*
*تحيااتي لج.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صبحش الله بالخير والسرور حنونه


ويعطيش الله ألف ألف عافيه على جهودش المستمره



دي حلولي

أتمنه صح





دمتي في قلبي*

----------


## looovely

*مرح ــبآ ح ــبيبتي..* 
*قوآك الله..*
* هذا حلي>>أن تصل متأخراً أفضل من أن لا تصل أبداً:)*
** 
* إن شاء الله صح..*
* يعطيك العافية..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهلين نهوض غناتيي*
> *صوره حلوه*
> *هذا حلي*
> *ان شاءالله يكون صحيح*



*ياهلا دموعة غناتيا*
*الأحلى هو تواجدك يا قمر*
*وحلك صحيح ومزبوط*
*تم التقييم × 3*





> *مرحبا ..*
> *حلي اليوم/*
> **
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه نهوض*
> *تحيااتي لج.*



 *ياهلا وغلا شذوي غناتي*
*حلك صحيح*
*تم التقييم ×2*





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *صبحش الله بالخير والسرور حنونه* 
> 
> *ويعطيش الله ألف ألف عافيه على جهودش المستمره* 
> 
> 
> ...



 *وعليكم السلام والرحمة بأنونة حبيبتي*
*مساش ربي بالخير والسعادة* 
*ربي يعافيش يارب* 
*وحلك صحيح ومزبوط ياغلا عمري*
*تم التقييم*





> *مرح ــبآ ح ــبيبتي..* 
> 
> *قوآك الله..*
> *هذا حلي>>أن تصل متأخراً أفضل من أن لا تصل أبداً:)*
> **
> *إن شاء الله صح..*
> 
> *يعطيك العافية..*



*ياهلا وغلا لوووفلي غناتي*
*صدقتي في المقولة*
*وحلك صحيح*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية جميعاً*
*وبي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) بومة*
*2) ملعقة*
*3) مسطرة*
*4) 3 نجوم*
*5) مفتاحين*
*6) مكواة*
*7) قلم رصاص*
*8) ابرة جيب*
*9) مقص*
*10) شوكة*
*11) فراشة*
*12) مكنسة*
*13) سلحفاة*
*14) أناناس*
*15) عنب*
*16) سمكة*
*17) فرشة اسنان*
*وبس*
*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهووضتي


كيفش غناتي يارب ابخير

بالنسبه للنجوم ماعرفت دا طالبتهم مع بعض أو منفصلين

اني اخدت بالخيار الفاني 

يعني طلعتهم منفصلين

علا كل حال اتوقع اكو بيها أخطاء

لكن حبيت أشارك ولو مستعجله



حنونوه 

دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*اهلا  ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*هذا حلي  ايضا  وارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا*
*كيفك نهووض؟*
*اجابتي لليوم/*

**
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
وهذا حلي بعد الانقطاع 



الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير غناتي ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

مرحبا غاليتي حلو ان يكون في مساابقة هيك ,’’وانا حليت رغم ان في عفساات شويات بالصورة بالغلط بس اتمنى يكون البعض صح

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*نجي نصحح الإجابات*




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهووضتي* 
> 
> *كيفش غناتي يارب ابخير* 
> *بالنسبه للنجوم ماعرفت دا طالبتهم مع بعض أو منفصلين* 
> *اني اخدت بالخيار الفاني*  
> *يعني طلعتهم منفصلين* 
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا حبيبتي انونة*
*الحمدلله انا بخير انتي كيفك؟*
*المطلوب في النجوب كان زي ما انتي سويتي كل واحد لوحده*
*وما شاء الله عليش وجدتيهم كلهم*
*ربي يعطيش الف الف عافية وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*سيتم التقييم × 3*





> **
> 
> 
> *اهلا ابنتي*  
> *نهضة احساس*  
> *هذا حلي ايضا وارجوا ان يكون صحيح*  
> *مع كل تقدير*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*اجابتك صحيحة*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك وسيتم التقييم × 2*




> *مرحبا*
> *كيفك نهووض؟*
> *اجابتي لليوم/*
> 
> **
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
> *تحياتي ..*



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*الحمدلله انا بخير* 
*انتي كيفك؟*
*اجابتك كمان صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*







> صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
> وهذا حلي بعد الانقطاع  
>  
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير غناتي ..




*مساء الخير هموسة غناتي*
*اي ويالله وينش يال القاطعة*
*زين رجعتي والله كان وريتك شغلش لو ما رجعتي هههه*
*حلك صحيح ها المرة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*




> 



 *هلا دموعة غناتي*
*حلك صحيح*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*سيتم التقييم*




> مرحبا غاليتي حلو ان يكون في مساابقة هيك ,’’وانا حليت رغم ان في عفساات شويات بالصورة بالغلط بس اتمنى يكون البعض صح



*ياهلا دلوعة المنتدى غناتي*
*نورتي المسابقة بوجودش*
*وحلك كان صحيح*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*وان شاء الله دوم نشوفش*

*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) كرة سلة*
*2) ايس كريم*
*3) سيارة*
*4) فيل*
*5) رقم ستة (نمر 6)*
*6) رضاعة*
*7) حذاء رياضي*
*8) ورده*
*9) فرشاة تنظيف*
*10) علاق*
*11) فراشة*
*12) باص*
*13) اناناس*
*14) دودة*

*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مساش الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي

وطابت اوقاتش

شحالش

تسلية جميلة 




بس شوفي بالنسبه للسيارتين لقيت وحده قديمه ووحده جديده سبورت

حطيت عليهم ثنتيهم

وبالنسبه للدوده حطيت على شيء اضنه حلزون

بس حطيت على شيء تاني اضنه الدوده على البانيو

ويلا تراني عفست الدنيه


وتسلملي اياديش الحلوتين ياحبوبة قلبي

ينطيش الله العافيه 
وماننحرم منش

أحرررررر تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
وهذا حلي للصورة ..



والله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على المسابقة الرائعة ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عدل 

شغل همووسوووه عدل

احينا اعرفت فوينا اغلطت

اهههه كنت احل واني حدي نعسانه

مبروك همووسه تستاهلي

موفقين*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *عدل*  
> *شغل همووسوووه عدل* 
> *احينا اعرفت فوينا اغلطت* 
> *اهههه كنت احل واني حدي نعسانه* 
> *مبروك همووسه تستاهلي* 
> *موفقين*



هههههههههههههههه
ياهلا انون غناتي
لايغرك حلي
ترى الايسكريم مالقيتة
هههههههههههههه
حتى قلت شكلها نهوض حطتة وهي نعسانة
ههههههههههه
<< بتدبحني نهوض ..
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهلين نهوض غناتي*
*الحمدلله شفتهم كلهم والصوره مررره حليوه ههه*
*هذا حلي*
[/URL]

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنائي الاعزاء* 

*بما ان مركز التحميل  متوقف* 

*هل لكم ان تدلوني على مركز استطيع ان احمل الصور منه* 

*واشكركم  سلف* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*عزيزي ابوطارق هذا رابط مزكر تحميل*
*http://www.almlf.com/*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *عزيزي ابوطارق هذا رابط مزكر تحميل*
> *http://www.almlf.com/*



*اشكرك  ابنتي * 

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*على تلبية طلبي وبسرعة قياسية* 

*تستأهلي  تقييم* 

*مع كل الشكر والتقدير  والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *اشكرك ابنتي* 
> 
> *دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 
> 
> *على تلبية طلبي وبسرعة قياسية* 
> 
> *تستأهلي تقييم* 
> 
> *مع كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام* 
> ...





*عزيزي ابوطارق لاداعي لتقيم والله تستاهل كل خير*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من جمال روحك وطيبة نفسك*
*حوائجك مقضيه بحق الاطهار*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مساش الله بالخير حبيبة قلبي* 
> *وطابت اوقاتش* 
> *شحالش* 
> *تسلية جميلة*  
> 
> ** 
> *بس شوفي بالنسبه للسيارتين لقيت وحده قديمه ووحده جديده سبورت* 
> ...



*ياهلا حبيبتي انونة*
*وصبحش ربي بالخير*
*وطابت ايامش يارب*
*وحلك صحيح يا قمر*
*ماعدا الدودة وشكلي بذبحها الدودة الي ما خلتش تشوفيها*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية قمر*
*سيتم التقييم*
*وربي ما يرحمني منك يالغلا*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
> صباح الخيرات نهوضتي
> وهذا حلي للصورة ..
> 
> 
> 
> والله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
> على المسابقة الرائعة ..
> موفقة لكل خير ..



*ياهلا غلا هموسة*
*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*وصبحش ربي بالخير*
*وحلك صحيح كمان*
*بس غريبة الأسكريم ما شفتيه*
*شكله ذاب وانتي تدوري عليه هههههه*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك* 
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهلين نهوض غناتي*
> *الحمدلله شفتهم كلهم والصوره مررره حليوه ههه*
> *هذا حلي*
> [/URL]



*ياهلا دموعة غناتي*
*الحمدلله يوم لقيتي كلهم*
*وانتي اول وحدة شفيتهم كلهم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم* 
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ابنائي الاعزاء* 
> 
> *بما ان مركز التحميل متوقف* 
> 
> *هل لكم ان تدلوني على مركز استطيع ان احمل الصور منه* 
> 
> *واشكركم سلف* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*ياهلا والدي العزيز*
*كنت انتظر تضع لنا حلك* 
*بس شكله مركز التحميل كان معاند معاك*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم تقييمك لأنك اكيد حليتها*
*ما ننحرم منك يارب*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صبحكم ربي بالخير* 

*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) مضرب بيسبول*
*2) دباسة*
*3) خنفساء*
*4) اثر قدم انسان*
*5) قطعة رمان*
*6) المصباح السحري*
*7) متر*
*8) اسد*
*9) مفتاح*
*10) بيض ذهبي (عدد 3بيضات)*
*11) ايس كريم*
*12) ورده* 

*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير نهوضتي
وصلت ومعاي حلي
وإن شاء الله يطلع صح ومو ناقص فيه شي ..



بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------

صفآء الروح (04-18-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

> *السلام عليكم*
> *صبحكم ربي بالخير* 
> 
> *الصورة الجديدة:*
> **
> *والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
> *1) مضرب بيسبول*
> *2) دباسة*
> *3) خنفساء*
> ...




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياش الله حنونه

صعبه هالمره

وقطعة الرمان مني أكيدة منها

بس حطيت عليها دائرة خضراء

والحلول بالإقتباس طبعن

يعطيش الله العافيه 

و





وصبحش الله بالخير*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-18-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا*
*صبااح الخيرات*
*اخباركِ نهوض؟*
*هذا حلي وان شااء الله صح ،،*
*الورده طلعت ثنتين ماادري انتي تقصدي اي وحده ،/*

**
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
*موفقه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتي بوود*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-18-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------

صفآء الروح (04-18-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذا   هو الحل ارجوا ان يكون  صحيح* 

*مع كل التقدير  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*  
ابو طارق

----------

صفآء الروح (04-18-2010)

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مرآآآآآآحب

كيفكم
اليوم اصريت احل المسابقة حتى لو كانت محلوله <<كان عندها حماس للشغله تسليها


بس الوردة والايس كريم مو متأكده منهم

سي يوو لتر

----------

صفآء الروح (04-18-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخير نهوضتي
> وصلت ومعاي حلي
> وإن شاء الله يطلع صح ومو ناقص فيه شي ..
> 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ..



*مساء الورد هموستي*
*وهلا بيش وبجيتش*
*حلك صحيح غناتي*
*بسسسسس*
*ناقص قطعة الرمان وينها*
*اخاف بدل ما تأشري عليها اكليتها هههههه*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية غلاتي*
*وسيتم التقييم* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حياش الله حنونه
> 
> صعبه هالمره
> 
> وقطعة الرمان مني أكيدة منها
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا غلاتي انونة*
*مساش ربي بالخير يا قمر*
*وبالنسبة للحل قطعة الرمان صح*
*وكل شي اوكي*
*بس ما طلعتي الي الخنفساء*
*شكلها تغبت عنش ولا شفيتها*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية غلا*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبا*
> *صبااح الخيرات*
> *اخباركِ نهوض؟*
> *هذا حلي وان شااء الله صح ،،*
> *الورده طلعت ثنتين ماادري انتي تقصدي اي وحده ،/*
> 
> **
> *الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
> *موفقه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
> *دمتي بوود*



*هلا شذى حبيبتي*
*مساش ربي بالخير والسرور*
*انا بخير دامك بخير يالغلا*
*ما شاء الله عليش شذوي*
*حلش صحيح وكامل*
*وبالنسبة للورده عادي اي وحده*
*ربي يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم ×3*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*هلا دموعة غناتي*
*اجابتك صحيحة كمان وكاملة* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم ×2*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هذا هو الحل ارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 
> 
> *مع كل التقدير ابنتي* 
> 
> *ابو طارق* 
> ابو طارق



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*اجابتك صحيحة كمان*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحمى الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرآآآآآآحب
> 
> كيفكم
> اليوم اصريت احل المسابقة حتى لو كانت محلوله <<كان عندها حماس للشغله تسليها
> 
> 
> بس الوردة والايس كريم مو متأكده منهم
> 
> سي يوو لتر



*هلا غناتي دمعة*
*نورتي المسابقة بحضورك*
*وان شاء الله دوم نشوف ها الحماس*
*وبالنسبة لحلولك صحيحة* 
*والورده صح كمان*
*بس الأيسكريم ما اشرتي اليه*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*مساكم ربي بالخير* 

*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) مفتاح*
*2) مسطرة*
*3) حبحب (جحة)*
*4) مشط*
*5) عيون*
*6) صدفة*
*7) ديك*
*8) عش عصافير*
*9) نظارة*

*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

7mammah (04-19-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*هذا الحل  ارجوا ان يكون  صحيح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*هذا الحل  ارجوا ان يكون  صحيح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-30-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم 
=)
أول مرة أشترك 
وأبو طآرق سبقني ..!
وو  الحبحب ماشفت غير ليمونة :bigsmile: 

ويسلمو ع المسسسابقة
واستمتعت وآجد

----------

صفآء الروح (04-30-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا ..*
*يعطيكِ العافيه نهووض*
*اجابتي اليوم/*

*العشين اشرت على اثنين ،،*

**

*ان شااء الله صح يارب*
*وموفقه غناتي ع هيك مجهود*
*ربي يسعدكِ بجاه المصطفى وآله*
*ودي لكِ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-30-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------

صفآء الروح (04-30-2010)

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الفل والياسمين
وهذا حلي للمسابقة



يسلمواا نهووضة

----------

صفآء الروح (04-30-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *مساكم ربي بالخير*







> *الصورة الجديدة:*
> **
> *والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
> *1) مفتاح*
> *2) مسطرة*
> *3) حبحب (جحة)*
> *4) مشط*
> *5) عيون*
> *6) صدفة*
> ...





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

صبحش الله بالنور والسرور حبيبة قلبي

يالله قررت اني أكون آخر المشاركين

وأنتظرت الكل ياخدو نصيبهم من المأدبة 

بس مابقووا ليي إلا تشه :.^_^:.

يعطيش ربي العافيه غناتي

حلولي بالإقتباس

وأكيد كالعادة ملخبطه في شيء أو أشياء

بس يلا المهم متعة المشاركه

و


وصبحش الله بالخير*

----------

صفآء الروح (04-30-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> 
> *يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 
> 
> *نهضة احساس* 
> 
> *هذا الحل ارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*مرحبا والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*جميع اجاباتك صحيحة ماعدا الحبحب* 
*ستجد الحبحب في جهة اليمين تحت كفر السيارة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------

ابو طارق (04-30-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السسسلام عليكم 
> =)
> أول مرة أشترك 
> وأبو طآرق سبقني ..!
> وو الحبحب ماشفت غير ليمونة
> 
> ويسلمو ع المسسسابقة
> واستمتعت وآجد



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا روح غناتي*
*نورتي المسابقة بحظورك*
*وان شاء الله دوم مو يوم*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*ونفس الوالد اخطئتي في الحبحب*
*ربي يعيطش الف عافية*
*وتم التقيم*
*لك خالص تحياتي وشكري*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبا ..*
> *يعطيكِ العافيه نهووض*
> *اجابتي اليوم/*
> 
> *العشين اشرت على اثنين ،،*
> 
> **
> 
> *ان شااء الله صح يارب*
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا شذوي غناتي*
*صبحش ربي بالخير*
*اجاباتك كولها صحيحة ما شاء الله عليش*
*سيتم التقييم ×* *3*
*ربي يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*ياهلا دموعة غناتي*
*اجباتك صحيحة*
*سيتم التقييم ×2*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الفل والياسمين
> وهذا حلي للمسابقة
> 
> 
> 
> يسلمواا نهووضة



*ياهلا دمعة غناتي*
*صبحش ربي الخير*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*اجاباتك صحيحة ماعدة الحبحب نفس الشي*
*سيتم التقييم*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *صبحش الله بالنور والسرور حبيبة قلبي* 
> *يالله قررت اني أكون آخر المشاركين* 
> *وأنتظرت الكل ياخدو نصيبهم من المأدبة*  
> *بس مابقووا ليي إلا تشه :.^_^:.* 
> *يعطيش ربي العافيه غناتي* 
> *حلولي بالإقتباس* 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا بحبيبة قلبي الغالية*
*وصبحش ربي بالخير والسرور*
*والله واحشتني قد الدنيا واكثر بعد* 
*اتمناش ترجعي بسرعة لنا*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*واجاباتك صحيحة نفس الشي ماعدا الحبحب*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*لك خالص تحياتي واشواقي*
*دمتي بحظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*

*صبحكم ربي بالخير* 

*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) أناناس*
*2) قوس رماية*
*3) مقص*
*4) قلم*
*5) منشار*
*6) علاق ملابس*
*7) سمك*
*8) تاج*
*9) سيارة صغيرة*
*10) بالونات*
*11) كلبشات (أصفاد)*
*12) مفتاح*
*13) جزره*
*14) عنكبوت*

*وبس*

*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات ..
اول شي الف مبروك على الاسم الجديد
صفويي
وثاني شي هذا حلي
وإن شاء الله يكون متكامل





الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
وبالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهليين صفآء ..*
*مبرووك نهوض الاسم الجديد ..*
*اخباركِ..؟*

*هذا حلي /*
*شفت مفتاحين ,,والسمك ثنتين ..*


* الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه* 
*وماننحرم منكِ ومجهودكِ*
*ودي لكِ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق



----------

صفآء الروح (05-12-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كنت حابة اشارك بس للأسف ما اعرف للابتوب

مرة اخرى
ومبروك الأسم اليديد

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات ..
> اول شي الف مبروك على الاسم الجديد
> صفويي
> وثاني شي هذا حلي
> وإن شاء الله يكون متكامل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صباح الورد هموسه*
*الله يبارك فيش غناتي*
*وحلش صحيح* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم × 3*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهليين صفآء ..*
> *مبرووك نهوض الاسم الجديد ..*
> *اخباركِ..؟*
> 
> *هذا حلي /*
> *شفت مفتاحين ,,والسمك ثنتين ..*
> 
> 
> * الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه* 
> ...



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*والله يبارك فيش يارب*
*وانا بخير دامكم بخير*
*وحلك صحيح ومزبوط*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه*
*تم التقييم × 2*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*ياهلا دموع غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*اجابات صحيحة*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*اجاباتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> كنت حابة اشارك بس للأسف ما اعرف للابتوب
> 
> مرة اخرى
> ومبروك الأسم اليديد



*ياهلا عروسه غناتي*
*يالله ان شاء الله نشوف مشاركت الأيام الجايه*
*والله يبارك فيش يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 


*صبحكم ربي بالخير* 


*الصورة الجديدة:*
**
*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي:*
*1) مكبر صوت*
*2) مطرقه*
*3) حمامه*
*4) لعبه بولنج* 
*5) منشار*
*6) فراشه*
*7) ابريق*
*8) قبعه* 
*وبس* 
*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------

صفآء الروح (07-01-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق



----------

صفآء الروح (07-01-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات صفوي غناتي
اشتقت لها المكان بس انتي ادرى بالظروف
بس كاني دخلت قسم المسابقات اليوم وحليت
وحشتني مرة مرة هالمسابقة ..
وهذا حلي ..


وإن شاء الله مايكون فيه شي غلط ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------

صفآء الروح (07-01-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*السلام عليكم*
*اجابة صحيحة دموعة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم ×3*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*اجابة صحيحة والدي الغالي*
*سيتم التقييم × 2* 
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الخيرات صفوي غناتي
> اشتقت لها المكان بس انتي ادرى بالظروف
> بس كاني دخلت قسم المسابقات اليوم وحليت
> وحشتني مرة مرة هالمسابقة ..
> وهذا حلي ..
> 
> 
> وإن شاء الله مايكون فيه شي غلط ..
> موفقين لكل خير ..



*صباح الخيرات هموسة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*اجباتك صحيحة*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وصبحكم ربي بالهدى والصلاح والتوفيق*
*الصورة الجديدة :*
**

*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي :*
* 1) ريشة طائر*
*2) جرس*
*3) عين الفراعنة*
*4) وجه كلب*
*5) قناع وجه*
*6) قلم*
*7) عروسة*
*8) كتاب*
*9) حبر*
*10) سلحفاء*

*وبالتوفيق يارب*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (08-04-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
اهلين صفاء ..
اخباركِ حبابه ؟


ان شاء الله جميع الاجابات صحيحه..
الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه..
دمتي بسعادهـ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياليت اجاباتي صحيحه

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*هذا هو الحل* 

*مع كل التقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> اهلين صفاء ..
> اخباركِ حبابه ؟
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله جميع الاجابات صحيحه..
> الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه..
> دمتي بسعادهـ..



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*اعتذر على التأخير في التصحيح*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*بس ناقص وحدة عندش وين الريشة؟*
*سيتم التقييم قمر*
*ما انحرم منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ياليت اجاباتي صحيحه



*ياهلا عفاف غناتي*
*اجابات صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*سيتم التقييم ×3*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 
> 
> *هذا هو الحل* 
> 
> *مع كل التقدير* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*اهلا بوالدي ابو طارق*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*نفتقدك كثيرا هذي الأيام*
*عسى المانع خير*
*سيتم التقييم ×2*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وصبحكم ربي بالخير*
*الصورة الجديدة :*


*والمطلوب إيجاد ما يلي :*
*1) ابرة*
*2) مسمار*
*3) سكين*
*4) فرشة رسم*
*5) قلم حبر*
*6) 3 كرات*
*7) بطارية*
*8) ميزان*
*9) ريشة*
*10) عملة نقدية*
*11) فأر*
*12) 3 قلوب*

*وبالتوفيق يارب*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا صفاء*
*اشتقنا للمسابقه الحلوة والممتعه ..*
*هذي اجابتي وان شاء الله صح ..*




http://noor-almahdi.info/mahdi/download.php?id=7


*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه* 
*دمتي بسعاده*



*تحملي صفاء تفتحي الصفحات وتشوفي الصورة ..*
*لان مالقيت مركز تحميل يرفع الصور وتظهر لي ..*
*تعبت وجربت كل المراكز ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعبة شوي هالمرة 
الأبرة ما شفتها حطيت ابرة الحصان 
ما ادري صح والا لا

----------

